# question sur la synchronisation photos/musique



## beeloo (9 Mars 2008)

bonjour,

mon ipod touch est actuellement en mode manuel pour la musique (puisque je l'utilise sur 2 ordinateurs à la fois).

si je veux ajouter des photos dessus, j'ai l'impression que je suis obligée de choisir la synchronisation.

donc, question : existe-t-il un moyen d'ajouter les photos manuellement, comme pour la musique? ou alors, si je choisis de synchroniser, est-ce que ça va aussi s'appliquer à la musique (ce qui serait une caaaaatastrophe  )?

merci pour vos réponses...


----------



## momo-fr (10 Mars 2008)

Bienvenue sur ces forums Beeloo...

Chaque onglet de ta config iPod comporte la case à cocher "synchroniser", tu peux avoir ta musique en manuel et le reste en synchro... pour les photos j'ai un dossier consacré mon iPod ou je copie les photos que je veux voir dessus.


----------



## beeloo (10 Mars 2008)

merci pour ta réponse  

une autre pitite question.... une fois que j'ai transféré mes photos sur mon ipod, comment les regarder sur un autre ordinateur que le mien? en gros, est-ce que je peux me servir de mon ipod un peu comme une clé usb??


----------



## momo-fr (10 Mars 2008)

Pour le moment l'iPod Touch ne gère pas la fonction "disque dur", sauf si tu le jailbreake, car là il existe des utilitaires pour transférer le contenu de l'iPod.

J'attend la sortie de la mise à jour 2.0 et la dispo du App Store pour me faire une idée des futures possibilités...


----------

